# Pizza hut sucks so hard.



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So, I ordered a pizza, they said no bills bigger then a $20.
Girl comes to my door,I hand her a $20, and she says she can't accept a $20, bill she doesn't have the change. 
So then she asks me if I can pay with my card, I hand her the card, she's all Oh, can you call the store and ring up your card...WTF. I'm not doing you any favors.
Sh$#@$. I gave her the $20 and told her to come back with my change.
She better come back. I still think I should call the store and complain,but she says I was her first delivery...STILL, shouldn't they have my change?


Should I call and complain? What do you ppl think?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If they said you could give them a 20 then they should have made sure they had the change for it before they left for the delivery. All though things do happen she might have given all her change to the delivery before you. I'd wait a minute and see if she comes back. If she doesn't I totally call.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I just realized, when she came back,and after she left...She shorted me on my change.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was her first delivery.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Um yea she probably took out a tip for herself, If it was me I'd probably be so mad and calling on her.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

IDK, I think it might have been nerves... If it happens again, then call & complain & don't order pizza hut anymore. I think their foods gross & I can't anyway. They don't deliver to my house BUT they'll deliver 3 streets down from my house & THAT'S their stopping point - LAME. 

The only good thing about pizza hut is stuffed crust cheese pizza, I only eat the crust - yeah, I'm weird... I only eat NY style pizza from Ma & Pop type places.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I only like the pizza when it's cold. And I too only like the stuffed crust :3


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I only like the pizza when it's cold. And I too only like the stuffed crust :3


Ha-Ha in the fridge cold - that's when pizza hut is at its best - yum... Ugh, my husband always leaves it out & never puts it in the fridge & eats it room temp ACK.

Little Cesars is good too


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

call and complain, you will get free pizza. explain what they told you about no bills over $20. obviously a $20 isnt no larger than a $20. therfore she should have change. i understand that it was her first delivery but the store should at least supply her with adequite change upto a $20 bill. i would raise all kind of &#@(. especially if she brought you back short change.

i usually have trouble with dominoes pizza. ever since they changed their pizza, i have only ordered from there 2 times. the first time it took the dude over 2 hours to show up. i called and complained and they comped my order, and i still got the spit pizzas. and the second time i ordered for my roomate and his friends. i ordered 2 of the exact pizzas. at first the lady on the phone coulnd comprehend why a customer would order 2 of the same pizza, but after she finally understood what i was wanting she bills my card and we hang up. i was told that it would be around 30-45 minutes to arrive. well again i waited longer than they said i would have to, but right before i called dominoes they knocked at my door. i was like BOUT TIME, but to my suprise when i opened the door, the delivery guy was like, i know you ordered 2 pizzas but they only gave me 1 as i walked out the door. another delivery guy will be on the way with your second pizza right now. we waited an additional hour on top of what it took for the first pizza. i called and complained and the delivery guy had brought back the money, without the second pizza... but get this, he kept the tip that my roomate had given him and still short changed him. the very next day dominoes copr called me, asking me how my service had been... hahahahahahahaha i had fun with that phonecall. and tahats all i have to say. lol


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I gave up on dominos and pizza hut a long time ago, they NEVER get my order right and are always late which is stupid because i literally live like a mile away and it takes them 45 min..... But the stuff crust with cheese is delicious. Id complain but in a nice way...lol


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i agree, where i live there are at least 5 different local pizza places that i would rather order form. not just bkuz they have better delivery times, but since they are family owed instead of big coprerations they actually take better care of their custo's. that and the quality of ther food is way better, with better ingredients and better pizza, not talking about papa johns either, that place sucks as much as the rest of the bigger companies.


----------

